# BluRay



## Zocker15xD (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe (noch) vor, ein Blue-Ray Laufwerk in meinen neuen PC zu verbauen.
Ich weiß, dass man Blue-Ray-Filme nicht mit dem Mediaplayer abspielen kann...
Gibts da auch kostenlose Programme oder muss man da extra was kaufen?
Ich hab mal gehört, Nero hat so ne Funktion, die das kann?!

Dann weiß ich noch, dass nur HDMI diesen Kopierschutz (HDCP?) von den BlueRays hat...Heißt das, ich kann die Filme dann nur über HDMI schauen?

Gruß, Zocker


----------



## th_h_hexley (18. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich habe (noch) vor, ein Blue-Ray Laufwerk in meinen neuen PC zu verbauen.
> Ich weiß, dass man Blue-Ray-Filme nicht mit dem Mediaplayer abspielen kann...
> Gibts da auch kostenlose Programme oder muss man da extra was kaufen?
> Ich hab mal gehört, Nero hat so ne Funktion, die das kann?!
> ...


 
Du wirst Software kaufen müssen, allerdings ist bei manchen Blu-Ray-Brennern/-Spielern welche dabei. Einige Monitore und Grafikkarten können HDCP über DVI andere nicht. Musst du selbst rausfinden. Bei Nvidia Karten steht im Control Panel, ob es geht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Dezember 2011)

dann macht das bei mir wohl noch keinen sinn
Ich hab noch nen 3 Jahre alten 19´, da wird das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gehen.
Meine Karte hat sowieso HDMI...

Danke.


----------



## th_h_hexley (18. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> dann macht das bei mir wohl noch keinen sinn
> Ich hab noch nen 3 Jahre alten 19´, da wird das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gehen.



Blu-Ray ist jetzt ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, schadet nicht, einfach mal nachzusehen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab hier mal n paar Infos rausgesucht...mehr gabts nicht...:
Fujitsu SCALEOVIEW L19-2 - Datenblatt - CHIP Online
Also ich hab nichts gefunden was darauf hindeuten könnte dass er HDCP hat...
Die Verpackung/Handbuch etc. hab ich alles nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

Wenn auch im Handbuch nix steht, hat der sicher kein HDCP. Aber selbst wenn der HDCP hätte: bei der Aulfösung bringt dir ne Blu (ohne "e" ) Ray sowieso nix ^^


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ...


my eyes are bleeding! 

BluRay ... bitte! Ohne E! So wird das nichts mit dem Titel Klugscheißer.  

Ansonsten bietet dir z.B. die nVidia Systemsteuerung einen groben Überblick ob HDCP bei dir aktiv ist. Besser sind die Testversionen von PowerDVD o.ä. ... früher hatten die IMO so ein kleines Testprogramm 'an Board', also ob der Rechner + Bildschirm für BR geeignet ist.

Wobei man IMO grob sagen könnte, wenn der TFT / LCD HDMI oder DVI besitzt, dürfte er so gut wie immer HDCP fähig sein.


----------



## th_h_hexley (19. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> my eyes are bleeding!
> 
> BluRay ... bitte! Ohne E! So wird das nichts mit dem Titel Klugscheißer.


Wie bist du eigentlich Klugscheisser geworden, wenn du nicht mal weisst, dass es statt dem e einen Bindestrich hat. Wobei ich es ja auch falsch geschrieben habe. Es muss nämlich Blu-ray ("r" ist klein) heissen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

Gute Frage ... ich schreibs immer ohne - und mit einem großen R.
Jetzt bin ich so geknickt und überlege wirklich, dass ich den Flo anschreiben damit er mich auf Benutzerstatus degradiert. 

Toll!


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte es in einem anderem Thread auch erst mit 'e' geschrieben, bevor ich es später bemerkt und korrigiert hatte. Egal, auch Blu-ray liest sich meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Hauch besser.

Das es sich als Standard durchgesetzt hat, liegt wohl sehr wahrscheinlich an der besseren Technik, aufgrund des Namens kann es ja wohl nicht sein, zumindest  ist das für mich nur schwer vorstellbar.
Vermutlich hat der Name, die Zeit bis zu der Entscheidung sogar noch erheblich in die Länge gezogen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hatte es in einem anderem Thread auch erst mit 'e' geschrieben, bevor ich es später bemerkt und korrigiert hatte. Egal, auch Blu-ray liest sich meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Hauch besser.
> 
> Das es sich als Standard durchgesetzt hat, liegt wohl sehr wahrscheinlich an der besseren Technik, aufgrund des Namens kann es ja wohl nicht sein, zumindest  ist das für mich nur schwer vorstellbar.
> Vermutlich hat der Name, die Zeit bis zu der Entscheidung sogar noch erheblich in die Länge gezogen.


Langsam wirds Offtopic, aber ich fand die HD DVD toll. 
Der Name passt mMn besser als Blu-ray ( nur echt mit kleinem r! ). Schade das MS nicht konsequent genug war und z.B. die 360 mit einem HD DVD Laufwerk von Hause aus zu bestücken.


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann halt Blu-ray.
Sag ma, wenn wirs grade von Titeln haben, habt ihr da noch was übrig? 
War jetzt keine ernste Frage, aber wie kommt man überhaupt zu so nem titel?


----------



## th_h_hexley (20. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Dann halt Blu-ray.
> Sag ma, wenn wirs grade von Titeln haben, habt ihr da noch was übrig?
> War jetzt keine ernste Frage, aber wie kommt man überhaupt zu so nem titel?


Jahrelange, aufopferungsvolle Hingabe.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Jahrelange, aufopferungsvolle Hingabe.


 Echt?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2011)

Da fehlt noch der Nachsatz _"... seitens der Website-Programmierer, die so einen Zusatzrang ermöglichen."_


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Dezember 2011)

Meine FRage ist immer noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage wurde dir bereits vor Monaten beantwortet. 
Ich bin normaler CO, kA wie wir auf diesen Rang gekommen sind, ich glaub ich hab einfach heulend auf dem Boden gelegen und Flo solange angebettelt, bis der Rang bzw. neue Bezeichnung implementiert wurde.

Herb müsste man eigentlich Hardware-Shopping-Guru o.ä. verleihen.

Schlussendlich bleibts dabei: erstmal muss man(n) CC werden, das ist für einige schon eine riesen Hürde.


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Dezember 2011)

Dann sollte ich das vielleicht auch mal probieren  
Aber ich mach mir keine hoffnungen


----------

